# project advice and thoughts



## nemeii (Jul 22, 2005)

hey guys just trying to get a more vocal response to the project ive outlined. heres a link....comment away, (please be civil)

outline:
http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=4318&cat=3


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

Good luck, hope it turns out sweet.

Yeah, a AWD S13. It's a GTS-T in a S13 wrap.

It sounds sweet. You had to be different. XD


----------



## nemeii (Jul 22, 2005)

well i was thinking more of "GTR" wrap lol 
thanks for the comments though you seem to be the only one to take notice or care,


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

sorry, I was talking to some one on a different forum. He has done this, He needed 10k up front, then he needed another 10k once she was done. He said is was one sick car once she was done.


----------



## nemeii (Jul 22, 2005)

*::crushed::*

hmm no $hitzel
someone else has done this already? awd, awd steering and everything? what about the body conversion too? if you have the time id like to speak to he/she if you could dig up some contact information itd be great. im surprised i havent heard of it. yeah 20k sounds about right.


----------

